# Little Dead Riding Hood



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

For my twisted fairy tales haunted trail this year I want to have a Little Dead Riding Hood site. The trail goes through a very wooded area. I am having a hard time figuring out how to make this work with Little Dead in the woods. I was picturing the first thing they will see would be a sign that said, "This way to Grandmother's House..." but my mind can't figure how to make the scene work in the woods with no house. I would like to have Little Dead, Grandmother and a big ugly werewolf, any ideas? Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can you just do a facade of a house with foam insulation board? That way you wouldn't have to do a complete house.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

That would be a good idea but I have so many props and things to make I don't think I could fit that in. What kind of scene and scare could it be among trees? Or I could find an open area among trees? I just can't work it around in my mind.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about a short section of trail that leads away from your main trail, and set up a spot that looks like it would be a trap, then have the remnants of Dead's clothing and basket spread on or across the trail with giant wolf footprints around the site, or maybe make crime scene markers and get some of the crime scene tape to block off the the area that includes body traces of Dead in one or multiple pieces on the ground. You could use powdered chalk to do the trace.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

When I was thinking of doing this for my haunt, We had an idea to get a role of faux fur (alot of it) and get plastic bags, fill them up with some kind of beef soup and put body part in it (We were going to put a hood in one, just the hood though) and put the zipper behind the fur and cut a hole around it, (So it kind of looks like a stomach) and cut a head shape (eyes, ears, etc) at the front and cut a tail in the back. At the end, we were going to have Little Red jump out with a bloody knife.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Rasputin said:


> When I was thinking of doing this for my haunt, We had an idea to get a role of faux fur (alot of it) and get plastic bags, fill them up with some kind of beef soup and put body part in it (We were going to put a hood in one, just the hood though) and put the zipper behind the fur and cut a hole around it, (So it kind of looks like a stomach) and cut a head shape (eyes, ears, etc) at the front and cut a tail in the back. At the end, we were going to have Little Red jump out with a bloody knife.


Gross!!!!!!!! nice idea but grosssssss!!!!! LOL


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

You could take a piece of 1/2" foam board and cut out the shape of a house.
Set it off in the distance "way off" and backlight it. Use it to draw the visitors attention. Then have someone close to them jump out and scare the pants of them.
Wouldn't take but a few minutes to cut out the shape on 1/2" foam board.
Just a thought.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

Darkwalker, thanks for the idea of the foamboard house. I have been wanting a gingerbread house for Hansel and Gretel and now I have an idea.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i like the idea of a foamboard cut out myself!


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

There is this roll of reed barrier that you can get at home depot...I think it is pretty cheap...it looks like a thatched hut. If you did a simple 2 x 4 support structure you cover the frame in this. We did it for our twisted fairy tales.

looked like this.

http://nightmareplaygrounds.blogspot.com/2008/08/nightmare-playgrounds-2007-twisted.html

Just do some dry brush of a darker paint and it looks old, moldy and weathered.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Darkwalker said:


> You could take a piece of 1/2" foam board and cut out the shape of a house.
> Set it off in the distance "way off" and backlight it. Use it to draw the visitors attention. Then have someone close to them jump out and scare the pants of them.
> Wouldn't take but a few minutes to cut out the shape on 1/2" foam board.
> Just a thought.


Hey Roxie, why didn't you think of this? LOL

I really like that bamboo thatch stuff for walls. Looks great. I think both ideas are great; the foamboard or the wood frame with the bamboo covers. And if you really need a house to make the scene come to life seems like you will need to make the time for it. A few hours (at most) would probably do the trick. I really like this theme and I hope you post pics after halloween so we can see what you came up with.


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

My suggestion for the house would be to gather old 2x4's and roofing and just toss them togather where the house would have been kinda like it has been burnt down, maybe even sit a few on fire for the full effect. Great location to put your big bad wolf


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Just Whisper said:


> Hey Roxie, why didn't you think of this? LOL
> 
> I really like that bamboo thatch stuff for walls. Looks great. I think both ideas are great; the foamboard or the wood frame with the bamboo covers. And if you really need a house to make the scene come to life seems like you will need to make the time for it. A few hours (at most) would probably do the trick. I really like this theme and I hope you post pics after halloween so we can see what you came up with.


I was merely elaborating on Roxies suggestion.


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

Since you are doing twisted fairy tales, to make it easier...why not just pile some wood scraps about and introduce/incorporate the "Three Headed Pig" (three little pigs) or something. If the wolf has already blown the house down there is no need to have one! 
You could make some sort of remaining structure like maybe a styrofoam chimney to stand amongst the rubble!


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

Oops! Did not See Smoke624's similar idea previoulsy. Anyway, pretty good idea and less work. I think it would make a cool addition. Good luck, sounds fuuun!!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I think you don't need a house (though a small foam board cut out in the distance might work). Wouldn't being lost in the woods be more frightening? Have a few signs about that have been broken, or point in circles, or point in different directions...


----------

